# Pink eye HELP!



## KareyABohr (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello all! I recently discovered that my herd has the beginning signs of pink eye. Well because it is fly season in Iowa, now they all are showing early signs.
I have given them an injection of a general antibiotic, but I need to do more.
I have 60 feeder goats and I need to treat them all.

Does anyone have any suggestions about what specific product I could use for a "One dose" cure for pink eye?
I have caught it really early, and if there is something on the market that I could just treat them once with and reduce the stress of running them through the shoot a dozen times, i would appreciate it! (So would the boys!)
Thanks!


----------



## bheila (Jun 14, 2009)

Sorry, I've never had to deal with pinkeye.  Here's something I found helpful...
http://www.goatworld.com/articles/pinkeye/pinkeye.shtml


----------



## username taken (Jun 14, 2009)

antibiotics to all of them, remove the worst ones, patch their affected eyes and keep them in a shed away from dust and light


----------



## KareyABohr (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks!
I am giving them a shot of LA200 tomorrow and I bought some powder at Theisen's to put into their eyes. Wish me luck!


----------



## bheila (Jun 14, 2009)

Good luck!  That's a lot of goats to treat


----------



## KareyABohr (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks! I am calling in a guy that works for me part time to see if he can help. An extra pair of hands will be needed.


----------



## KareyABohr (Jun 15, 2009)

Well I am done treating all of my goats.
I think I caught it early enough because only 3 had clouding over the eye and just a half dozen had matting issues. I had a bucket of warm water with a bit of baby shampoo inside to gently wipe the crud away.

LA200 injections and nep. powder in the eye. Also saw one billy that I didn't turn into a wether. He must have slipped past last month when I was banding!

Well everyone is calmed down now and I gave them a treat of shelled corn so they are not as mad at me as they were before.

We will have to see what they look like tomorrow. THANK GOD the neighbor guy was free. He comes over and helps out when I get over whelmed! I don't think I could have gotten it all done today without him!


----------



## jojo@rolling acres farm (Jun 15, 2009)

We had a doe come down with it about three years ago. We gave her and antibiotic injection and eye ointment from the vet. Placed gauze over the eye and wapped her head with vet wrap and kept her away from others in the barn. She wsa as good as "new" in a matter of two weeks or so. I think I changed the bandage and applied new ointment about every two days or so. Good Luck -  catching it early is key. It sounds like you've been blessed with a very good neighbor!


----------



## KareyABohr (Jun 15, 2009)

I have raised rabbits for years and years, and because of how sensitive their eyes are, I can see pink eye coming from a mile away.

Flys transmit it here in our area, and because we live in Washington Co. there are more hog barns than people. Hogs are super un-immune.

I got lucky because I knew what it was before it blinded any of my billy goats or made the sick and weak.


----------

